
Schedule a Python Script to Run Daily - jorshman
https://youtu.be/PHyrJ3fOmas
======
s3nnyy
quite awesome! i like writing python but i don't like setting up infra / stuff
around it to make it run

will have a look!

~~~
jorshman
Awesome - please feel free to ping me if you have any questions

